# why I'm an outdoor gal



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow... 
Prime example of meaningless threats and lack of discipline.. "wait until you father gets home and sees this." :eyeroll:

That kid better be thankful I'm not his dad.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

LMAO .... thats the funniest thing I've seen today. Poor old guy gettin racked.... laying on the ground...LMAO :lol:


----------

